# Воспитатель в детском саду > Обмен опытом работы воспитателей > Возможности компьютера >  WORD - вопросы и ответы..

## buba_nata

Поговорим о очень популярной программе Word!!!
Интерфейс Microsoft Word

Красным цветом выделена лента программы.
Голубым - панель быстрого доступа.
Зеленым - мини-панели
Желтым - вкладки на ленте (вкладка - главная; вкладка - вставка, разметка страницы, ссылки, рассылки, рецензирование, вид).
Синим - группы на ленте (например для вкладки Главная, открываются группы шрифт, абзац, стили)
Фиолетовыми прямыми указанны кнопки запуска диалоговых окон.

----------


## buba_nata

Теперь о вставке картинки и написания текста на ней.



Как мы видим, выбирая вкладку вставка и вставив картинку, появляется новая вкладка "работа с рисунком" и вот там мы и работаем. Выбираем в мини панели "обтекание текстом" и там "за текстом". Перемещаем рисунок в угол.



Потом  работаем с размером, указываем размер нашей бумаги - у нее формат А4 - 21 на 29,7. Рисунок растягивается по размеру.



Что бы было удобно, ведь текст то мне не нужен на красном поле, просто выставляю отступы, где начинается печать.  И начинаем печатать...

----------


## binkakorzinka

Наташа, если я правильно поняла, у вас ворд 2010 года. он вам нравится? я пробовала его устанавливать- все нарвится кроме того, что в функции "Вставка" ворд арт не интересный . может он есть где-то в другом месте, а я его не нашла?

----------

